# El rincon de la Smartbook WM8505.



## Ley de Watt (Ene 14, 2012)

Hace poco adquiri (principalmente por curiosidad) un juguete chino.
Era una Smartbook WM8505 con windows CE 6, y decidi dedicarle tiempo para investigar mas sobre este µPC.

*Primero:* Salgan de la ignorancia de esas smartbook chinas, las especificaciones reales son las siguientes: 

Processor Type: WMT ARM-WM8505 CPU 
Processor Model: Compatible con ARM926 
Processor Clock Speed: 300MHz 
RAM/Technology: DRAM 
RAM Installed Size: 128MB 
Display Diagonal Size: 7" TFT HD 
Max Resolution: 800x480 
Display Technology: TFT 
Hard Drive Type: NAND Fast Flash 2GB 
Ports: 1x USB 2.0, 2x USB 1.0, 1x SDCard slot, 1×RJ45 
Audio/Video: Integrated Stereo Speakers 
1x 1/8" (3.5mm) Headphone/Line-Out 
1x 1/8" (3.5mm) Microphone 
¿¿Input 1x Integrated Microphone?? 
Fast Ethernet, IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g 
Wireless Connection: Wifi 

*Segundo*: El sistema operativo (S.O.) debe ser compatible para los procesadores ARM926; no sirven los S.O. para AMD64, ni m@r!c#n@d@s para x86. 

*Tercero*: El nuevo S.O. se instala por medio de una targeta SD formateada con FAT o FAT32, los S.O. que funcionan con estas maquinas son los siguientes: 

Windows CE 6 > > > > http://netbook.poodwaddle.com/ 
Android > > > > > > > http://netbook.poodwaddle.com/ 
Debian  > > > > > > > http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2010/08/13/ 

Para ejecutar o instalar Debian se requiere que la NAND flash este formateada con EXT2 o instalar previamente Android para que realice ese procedimiento. 

Video-tutorial recomendado para cambiar el S.O.: 





 
Nota del autor: este resumen tambien lo publique en otro sitio web bajo el seudonimo de Dr WM8505.


----------

